
Amazon Product Cleverly Scams Thousands of Buyers by Including Fake Test Kit - kristofferR
https://www.amazon.com/ANRRI-Blocking-Eyestrain-Lightweight-Eyeglasses/dp/B07GRPXNX4/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8
======
kristofferR
These clear "blue-light blocking" glasses doesn't actually block blue light at
all, just UV.

They include a small "blue light flashlight" and "blue light reactive paper"
to fool the buyers into thinking they work. However, it's actually an UV
flashlight and the paper just reacts to the UV light.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6jDSozxaqk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6jDSozxaqk)

